# 722 DVR - Reset issues



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi,

Do I need to switch off the receiver everynight or switch off the complete power supply (5-10 mins for activation when power switch is switched ON) every nightfor optimal DVR functioning?

If i just switch the receiver off, i still see yellow and blue lights on most of the times. Once a month or so, i get a message that there is an issue with DVR and it may not function properly. Please switch the power off and put it back after 30 seconds. I do that and DVR works fine. If i dont do that, no planned recordings happen.

Please advise.

Thanks


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

I only turn off the receiver every night which puts it in Standby mode. The lights should not be on except for the red recording light if it's currently recording something. It is recommended that you unplug it for 15-30 seconds after an update but that it not very often. Sounds like you may have a problem with your particular receiver.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

It is recommended that you unplug it for 15-30 seconds after an update but that it not very often...

Whats the normal frequency of updates?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> ...It is recommended that you unplug it for 15-30 seconds after an update but that it not very often. ...


Who recommends this?

I *never* turn my receivers "Off" and the updates are received and implemented when required.... I've *never* had a problem.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Who recommends this?
> 
> I *never* turn my receivers "Off" and the updates are received and implemented when required.... I've *never* had a problem.


Lucky you...


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

lujan said:


> Lucky you...


No luck involved. lol


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I've never seen that recommendation either. In fact, I'd say it probably isn't recommended to unplug your receiver unless there is some reason to do so. Not just for the fun of it, and it certainly doesn't need it.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've never seen that recommendation either. In fact, I'd say it probably isn't recommended to unplug your receiver unless there is some reason to do so. Not just for the fun of it, and it certainly doesn't need it.


I've heard it recommended by some of the moderators of this forum. Moderators (Ron Barry), please chime in...


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I've never seen that recommendation either. In fact, I'd say it probably isn't recommended to unplug your receiver unless there is some reason to do so. Not just for the fun of it, and it certainly doesn't need it.


I can recommend it after a software upgrade. We have a 622 which would not recognize the EHD, external hard drive, after the latest software download so rather than having it reformat the EHD again, I unplugged it for 30 seconds and plugged it back in. It then recognized the EHD properly and all was well again.
YES, there often is a need to unplug a VIP622 or VIP722 after software upgrade. There is NO need to do this after the nightly update IMHO.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Grandude said:


> I can recommend it after a software upgrade. We have a 622 which would not recognize the EHD, external hard drive, after the latest software download so rather than having it reformat the EHD again, I unplugged it for 30 seconds and plugged it back in. It then recognized the EHD properly and all was well again.
> YES, there often is a need to unplug a VIP622 or VIP722 after software upgrade. There is NO need to do this after the nightly update IMHO.


When do this software updates happen?


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Grandude said:


> ...
> YES, there often is a need to unplug a VIP622 or VIP722 after software upgrade. There is NO need to do this after the nightly update IMHO.


Where is this "need" documented?

Again, I have *never* unplugged any of our 622s nor my 722k following an update and we've not had any troubles.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Same here.

Yes, sometimes I've had issues that necessitated an unplugging... But I can count those on one hand for the entire life of any single receiver I've ever had with Dish.

I can't think or remember anyone ever saying you should unplug it ever night or even after every software update. In fact, I often don't even know when I get a new software update if I don't see it happen.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes I will chime in what rebooting after a update is all about. If you look at the release discussion you will see the recommendation if you experience odd behavior after an software update. Definitely no recommendation to do this after nightly updates. 

The only recommendation that I have seen given here and one that I have given myself is to do a hard reboot after an update if you see odd behavior after a software update. In fact, some users make the hard reboot part of getting a software update. 

The reason for this in my opinion has been over the years people have reported instability after updates and a hard reboot has brought stability back to the box. Of course this evidence is circumstantial but there have been reports of this helping after a software update. 

My theory (Just a theory) is that sometimes during the update process parts of the memory sometimes does not get cleared out correctly resulting in inconsistent operation. Just a theory but given what I have read here over the years I believe there is some merit and I don't see a big downside to trying it either as normal operating procedure or if you box shows signs of stability issues after an software update.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

quizzer,i have the 722...this works,just hit the top red button on your dish remote whenever you turn your tv off,then do the reverse to start watching tv again.do this on your number 1 remote and if you have 2 tv's power that remote off,then right back on once a week.on your number 1 remote,turn the receiver on and off,just as you would your tv.this is the top red button


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

justgreg51 said:


> quizzer,i have the 722...this works,just hit the top red button on your dish remote whenever you turn your tv off,then do the reverse to start watching tv again.do this on your number 1 remote and if you have 2 tv's power that remote off,then right back on once a week.on your number 1 remote,turn the receiver on and off,just as you would your tv.this is the top red button


What you are suggesting does *not* power the receiver off.... it simply puts it in standby.


----------



## justgreg51 (Sep 16, 2009)

yes,per dish and my experience to go in standby,does not give me the delays i once experienced.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Where is this "need" documented?
> 
> Again, I have *never* unplugged any of our 622s nor my 722k following an update and we've not had any troubles.


Well, it has never been documented. I just reported that I had a need to do a cold boot because my 622 wasn't acting right. It was my 'Need'.

I like it that you have been lucky. I have been 'lucky' most of the time too. Note, most of the time. Not all of the time.

My feeling is that this should never have to do a cold boot. BUT, these boxes are quite complicated and, I guess, we should expect some strange behavior occasionally. My current strange anomaly is that I get no signal reported on the Point Dish screen (menu 6-1-1) when tuned to a local HD station from Dish. This is Sat119 Tr7. I do get a picture and sound on those channels. Cold boot did not fix this.

BTW, I am not trying to pick a fight. Just reporting my experiences.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

quizzer said:


> When do this software updates happen?


When dish creates a newer version of the software for a particular receiver.
If you follow the threads, you usually will hear about it when it happens.

I noticed that you are in the SF bay area. Do me a favor. If you have the HD locals from Dish, tune to channel 5, 7 or 11 and then hit menu 6-1-1. This brings you to the point dish screen. Do you get a meter reading of signal strength? Should be on Satellite 119 Transponder 7.
I get nothing on all four of my receivers.

If you don't get a signal either, don't bother with a cold boot as it will not fix this.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

quizzer said:


> When do this software updates happen?


You can find the current software for all receivers at:

http://tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

I get this message on screen today:

Some issue in DVR. You need to power it off and on to resolve this:

Error 311
Reference 0521

I have seen it like once in 2 months. Is there an issue with my DVR and contact DISH?

Thanks


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

The 311 error usually indicates a hard drive problem. A power cord reset might get it going again but likely you will need to replace the receiver before long.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> The 311 error usually indicates a hard drive problem. A power cord reset might get it going again but likely you will need to replace the receiver before long.


Thanks for responding. I did power reset and it works well.

At what point should i contact dish tech to replace the receiver?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You can do it when it stops working or you can try and get it swapped now before it quits on you.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> What you are suggesting does *not* power the receiver off.... it simply puts it in standby.


It may not turn it off but the red power button on the remote has the universal on/off symbol and if you look at the remote information pages on Dish Tech Portal they all say Power Buttons - Turn On/Off selected mode. And the soft button on front of the receiver is labeled power. So we less sophisticated and less technical users think we are turning the thing off. What else is a power button for except to turn something on or off?  But then I was just a dumb ol' snipe :lol: And just having a bit of fun here. I do know the gizmo goes into standby when I "turn it off".


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olguy said:


> It may not turn it off but the red power button on the remote has the universal on/off symbol and if you look at the remote information pages on Dish Tech Portal they all say Power Buttons - Turn On/Off selected mode. And the soft button on front of the receiver is labeled power. So we less sophisticated and less technical users think we are turning the thing off. What else is a power button for except to turn something on or off?  But then I was just a dumb ol' snipe :lol: And just having a bit of fun here. I do know the gizmo goes into standby when I "turn it off".


My comment was in response to a post by justgreg51.

I know you were a snipe.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> You can do it when it stops working or you can try and get it swapped now before it quits on you.


Thank you. The issue happened today and i called tech support and they will be sending a new 722 receiver ASAP.

My question is how do i transfer some of my recorded programs from the current "bad" receiver to the new receiver?

Thanks


----------



## Ray_Schwarz (Jan 22, 2003)

quizzer said:


> Thank you. The issue happened today and i called tech support and they will be sending a new 722 receiver ASAP.
> 
> My question is how do i transfer some of my recorded programs from the current "bad" receiver to the new receiver?
> 
> Thanks


If your old receiver can be turned on, you can add an external drive and
salvage what you can - you can restore to the new receiver or watch
directly from the external drive.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

Ray_Schwarz said:


> If your old receiver can be turned on, you can add an external drive and
> salvage what you can - you can restore to the new receiver or watch
> directly from the external drive.


What do you mean by external drive? Can you give more details and the procedure for doing it?

My current receiver is working. Dish is sending a new one because am getting the 311 hard disk error frequently.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

quizzer said:


> What do you mean by external drive? Can you give more details and the procedure for doing it?
> 
> My current receiver is working. Dish is sending a new one because am getting the 311 hard disk error frequently.


You can buy a External USB harddrive, from BestBuy are any Computer Electronics store. Call Dish complain about losing all your shows on your failing 722, have them activate the EHD for you, this will carry over to the new 722. Archive off all your shows to the EHD(External Harddrive) When the new 722 arrives, have them send a hit to make sure the EHD is active on the new 722, plug in the EHD and restore all your shows, or just the shows you want and leave the rest on the EHD, move them over at your leasure or move more shows to the EHD later.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

ChuckA said:


> You can do it when it stops working or you can try and get it swapped now before it quits on you.


Thanks. I got the new 722 now. The only issue is the phone jack on the receiver has some loose connection and this causes the phone connection to fail.

Is it OK if i just have the 722 connected to the broadband through my internet ethernet connection?

*The connection says broadband OK and phone failure.*

Will I be assessed $5 connection charge?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

quizzer said:


> Is it OK if i just have the 722 connected to the broadband through my internet ethernet connection?
> 
> *The connection says broadband OK and phone failure.*
> 
> Will I be assessed $5 connection charge?


You will be fine and receive no charge if your broadband is connected.


----------



## dragon342 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi
Yes, it is necessary to turn off your rcvr every night through your remote control, u need not switch it off from the power outlet.the blue light indicates power for tv2 and yellow light indicates the mode fucntions,the blue light and yellow will be only off if u turn the power off at tv2, 
The other problem u indicated tells me u are having a prob with hdd of ur rcvr, u need to have it replaced,


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dragon342 said:


> Hi
> Yes, it is necessary to turn off your rcvr every night through your remote control, ...


This is simply not correct. I *never* turn my rcvr "off" and it updates every night and works just fine... I've been operating this way for many years with all manner of E* receivers.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

SaltiDawg said:


> This is simply not correct. I *never* turn my rcvr "off" and it updates every night and works just fine... I've been operating this way for many years with all manner of E* receivers.


Totally agree. I have never powered off any of my Recievers, and I have been with Dish since '97. I don't power down my DVR's now, just set for update at 12:01. 
Maybe to many years of tech support, with a backup company and now doing document managment. You want to create a HDD failure, continue to powercyle your HDD equipped device.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I have all my ViP receivers set to update the guide at 3am (default) then an auto tune timer wakes them up about 6am so they are ready and running when I get up.

I never turn them off (standby), as a matter fo fact I used to have the autotune timer fire at 3:30 am, so they were on 23.5/7/365.


----------



## quizzer (Aug 29, 2006)

MLBurks said:


> You will be fine and receive no charge if your broadband is connected.


One quick question on my broadband connection and no phone line connection:

I have a wireless router and all my computers go through the wireless mode. The cable modem has the ethernet and i use this to connect to the ethernet port of the VIP 722.

The phone port on the 722 is faulty (loose connection) and thats why i coulnt connect the phone jack to it.

At nights all my computers are shut down, but my cable modem and wireless router are always ON.

Can someone tell whether my broadband is connected properly and good from DISH perspective (no $5 charge).

Thanks


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

quizzer said:


> Can someone tell whether my broadband is connected properly and good from DISH perspective (no $5 charge).


On your DVR, go to Menu, 6, 1, 8. There you can see if your broadband is connected and working properly. As long as your modem is on, it doesn't matter if your computers are off as long as you are going directly into the modem.


----------

